# A few Majorca pics



## kettykev

Red eared terrapin, Alcudia









T hermanni, Capdepera









Lilford's wall lizards eating apple, Dragonera









Suzanne feeding Lilfords wall lizards


















One of the Hundreds of Moorish geckos seen









T hermanni found floating in well









5 minutes later!!









Turkish gecko, an uncommon find on Majorca









Melanistic Lilfords wall lizard, Population on Sa Guarda island









Walking up the Torrent d'es Pareis searching for the Majorcan midwife toad









Iberian water frog









Ibizan wall lizard, Palma cathederal









The purpose of the holiday, Majorcan Midwife toad only discovered in 1980, we saw 23.









4 Viperine snakes


----------



## snakewhisperer

Cracking pics mate!! Think Majorca may have to go on my list of places to visit. How easy was it to find the species and did you have prior knowledge as to where to look


----------



## beardys

:no1::no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## kettykev

I always thought that Majorca would be a chavvy concrete hell but I was seriously mistaken, we saw some of the most beautiful, stunning scenery ever.The species we found were quite easy to find provided one has a car and travels round a bit.The midwife toad was shown to us at a secret location where they have been introduced away from predators. We searched VERY hard for the 3 species not found and I am now finding the skin peeling from my fingertips from turning so many hundreds of stones.
We failed to find the Green toad, Spur thighed tortoise and Balearic False smooth snake.


----------



## Love Pets

AWESOME pics,I really love lilford's lizards.They are so docile,aren't they?


----------



## xvickyx

Fantastic photos, looks like you had a great time!!!!!


----------



## kettykev

Yes, it was alright but only added a few more species to our fieldherping list, but if you want to find a Majorcan midwife toad then that's where you have to go.


----------



## toro9186

Wow great pics! I'm now back from Alcudia with a couple of finds, nothing at all compared to yours!!! Although mine was our first family holiday and the missus weren't to keen on me leaving her to go exploring!! Anyway just a couple of lizards I found.

This is the only one I found, living around the door to our apartment.









also these seemed to be everywhere, I think we saw around 10-15 of these during our week there









also this evil looking thing!









oh and this locust I found on the mountain side 









sorry for picture quality, these were taken on my iPhone


----------



## kettykev

Well done Tom, good to see you found some without having to search too hard.First one is a Moorish Gecko, we found hundreds of these. The second is a Turkish Gecko and not as common, we found 4, are you sure about the identity if you found so many.
PS . hope you both had a good holiday.


----------



## hollydominique

Wow some incredible finds!
and I'm _muchos jealous _of you hand feeding them fruit... :mf_dribble:


----------



## kettykev

They are all out there, you just need to go and find them.


----------

